# Bella is crazy at drive through windows!



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everybody. I am having two very annoying problems with my sweet Bella right now. She knows shes the boss, but the past couple of weeks she has been abusing her power









Problem 1: Everytime we go through a drive-thru window Bella barks and barks until we get our food. Not a cute little "loook at me bark" either, its more of a "give me food right now or I'll eat you" bark. Any suggestions? Mom says I shoud try squirting her with a water bottle lightly as I have absolutely no authority left in my voice. But if I squirt her, she might become terrified of water and I don't want that (she has to go the groomer and I don't want her to feel she is in trouble there)

Problem 2: Last week it was pouring outside and 2 Pit Bulls decided to camp out on our friont porch until the rain stopped. Bella and I were inside the house, but she could see them from the living room. Anyway, since that day she has been on the lookout for them. Even though they aren't there she claws at the door and growls for about ten minutes at a time, maybe 6 times a day!!







What should I do?

Thanks in advance for any ideas you might have. Bella is such a sweetie 99% of the time, but she has just become obsessive about these two things. She's going to think her name is "no no" if I don't stop this stuff soon


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley likes drive-throughs b/c he usually gets food!








He sits in my lap and watches everyone getting it ready so patiently.








Although he is somewhat confused at the bank drive-through! He can't quite figure out where the hamburger or the ice-cream is!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

My Peanut has the same drive thru problem! The people at Dunkin Donut's must hate when they see me coming through for my coffee







With Peanut I think it's because the worker is reaching out towards me and that is what sets him off. Peanut is very over protective of me and he gets barky when people violate my 'personal space'







The same thing happens if a jogger is running towards us, but once they pass us and their back is to us Peanut doesn't care anymore...That's just one possibility you can think about







Could it be the crackly voice coming from the speaker that is setting her off?

Sorry don't know what to do about the dogs on the porch.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have the same problem with Miko and it seems to have intensified lately. He hasn't been going for his regular walks in last 6 weeks or so. Now when we go out (and especially when we do drive throughs), he barks his head off. The water spray does work for us, the problem is we are just not consistent. Most of the time we forget the spray at home. When we do use it though, its amazing. He stops right away and won't do it for the next few times. I guess the lesson is to be consistent







.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jun 2 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Problem 1:  Everytime we go through a drive-thru window Bella barks and barks until we get our food.  Not a cute little "loook at me bark" either, its more of a "give me food right now or I'll eat you" bark.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68458*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry, but




























Cute!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani+Jun 2 2005, 10:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but




























Cute!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68463
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol, I think thats part of my problem....she sooo cute I can't use my "mommy" voice, I better not have any human children


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy+Jun 2 2005, 08:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

lol, I think thats part of my problem....she sooo cute I can't use my "mommy" voice, I better not have any human children








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68464
[/B][/QUOTE]

Why not just let her bark?







I find it so funny.








and cute!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Who knows what goes through their little minds and why they do half the stuff they do. They're cute and they know it.







With the front door barking, I'd try distracting her with a toy or treat or anything that will change her focus. I know Izzy barks like crazy if something is out of place, she barks if I kick my sneakers off at the wrong place, if I lay my purse on the chair instead of hanging it up. I either just laugh at her or distract her. Good luck.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How about instead of thinking of ways to punish her, you think of creative ways to have her do something else. I would bring treats to the drive through...really really good ones. You can ask her to sit, down, give paw, etc. and also treat her for any moment without a bark. If she can't bark while you stuff her face with treats, even if you just have to stuff, stuff, stuff, once the habit stops, you should be able to slow down at that as she will now be associating the drive through with treats for being quiet. 

As for the door, I would just ask her to come, give her a treat, and then initiate a game to distract her.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You can also open the door and show her there is nothing there.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is a drive thru maniac! I've noticed though, in drive thrus where he receives a treat in the end he doesn't bark. He still goes crazy trying to jump into my lap (because he wants the treat) but he doesn't bark his head off. The two places he always gets treats at are Sheridan's frozen custard and Starbucks. The people at both those places are so nice and Tuffy has come to expect a treat there, he totally starts getting excited and anxious but no barking. I'm trying the treat method at other places to see if he'll calm down and he is getting better.







So JMM has a good method there.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is the same, or he used to be. He was a back seat yeller who sits in his doggy seat like lord and owner of the vehicle. We actually did use the water bottle and squirt him when he carried on like that. It had no effect on his bath and grooming but it did stop the horrendous squeeling at the drive through and when one of us got out of the car to go into the store leaving the other there with him. He would scream like someone was actually hurting him. It's funny though because when hubby gets out he is real quiet with me and I tell him he is a good boy and talk to him, but for some reason he gives hubby a real hard time when I get out. We never leave him alone in the vehicle though.
Actually he knows now that if he yips he is sure to get a squirt and he actually ducks or turns his back anticipating the worst, but then he seems to remember why he gets the shot of water and stops the yipping. Most of the folks here in town at the bank and Dairy Queen drive throughs know him by now and it's funny because they always give him a cookie and he always says please and thank you with a little quiet woof which is nice :lol: and they all think that is so cute.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well... Maybe Bella is trying to tell you that drive through food is bad for you! j/k


----------

